# Suche SMS-Gateway



## finshu (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin noch immer auf der Suche nach einem guten und zuverlässigen SMS-Gateway, um aus einem PHP-Programm automatisiert SMSe zu verschicken!

Dabei kommt es mir nicht unbedingt darauf an, dass der Anbieter kostenlos ist, solange die Preise stimmen und nicht zu hoch sind! Wichtig ist mir neben der Zuverlässigkeit und einer eigenen Absenderkennung besonders, dass es keinen monatlichen Grundpreis gibt und keinen Mindestumsatz, sondern immer nur pro SMS bezahlt wird!

Alle bisher angefragten Teilnehmer nehmen entweder recht hohe Preise bzw. Vorauszahlungen oder sind nur bedingt zuverlässig! 

Ich hoffe, dass hier jemand einen guten Link-Tipp für mich hat! 

Danke und Grüße 
Finshu


----------



## Kerwin (5. Januar 2005)

*reibt sich die Augen*
Irgendwie sehe ich kein PHP spezifisches Problem in deinem Post.


----------



## finshu (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo Kerwin - Wo bitte gehört das Thema denn dann hin? - Grüße Finshu


----------



## Sven_B (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

sieh dir doch mal http://www.smskaufen.de an

Gruß Sven


----------

